# Saw this at the Starbucks at Little Five Points.



## urchin (Jun 6, 2013)

I figured I should pass this bit of info along. 

A group named Mad Housers go to where you are camped and if they determine they can build a small shelter there they'll put you on a client list. They claim they are warm, private, secure, and free. They also say after building the house they will leave you alone. 

They make huts and low-riders. Huts have a stove, are 6x8, and are 12 feet high. Low-riders are 8x4, four feet high, and don't have a stove. Low-riders also come with a detached storage unit for your stuff and a porch. 

Their site is www.madhousers.com.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 6, 2013)

those are pretty cool structures. i'd totally live in one.


----------



## urchin (Jun 7, 2013)

Same here but I want to be in not-Georgia.


----------

